
NirCmd – a multipurpose Windows command line tool - networked
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/nircmd.html?2
======
blueflow
A nice tool i played with back in school. Together with PStart we created an
portable suite for "privilege extension" on our very restricted school
environment.

I do not really think it belongs on a news page in 2015.

~~~
Nexxxeh
It's useful (although the tools for extracting mail passwords and wifi keys
see far more use from me). Nirsoft tools have saved me hours, especially
SysExporter (iirc).

I'm not seeing the "news" aspect though.

~~~
chris_wot
Hacker News isn't really about news, although that's a big part of it. Really,
it should be called HackerJoy.

The guidelines say:

 _On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one 's intellectual curiosity._

I hope this never changes.

------
satori99
I use this on Windows to switch between my mobo soundcard (speakers) and a
wireless USB headset without having to remove and re-insert the USB dongle.

I just have two desktop shortcuts with speaker and headphone icons that call
the Nircmd setdefaultsoundevice command.

Very useful.

~~~
GeorgeHahn
I used the same solution until I found Audio Switcher -
[https://github.com/davkean/audio-switcher](https://github.com/davkean/audio-
switcher). I prefer it because it sits in the tray where it's more accessible.

~~~
satori99
Cheers, that looks great. That's why I love this site :) Installing now ...

------
sengork
They are the "other" Sysinternals.

------
user_235711
This is a great tool. I use it for adjusting brightness/volume via cmd.exe on
laptops (because I hate using sliders); taking screenshots and enacting delays
in batch files; and also for creating macros using batch files. It is an
excellent easy-to-install augmentation to cmd.exe since all it requires is the
nircmd.exe file in a known location.

------
coolnow
Just wanted to drop in and say Nirsoft are wizards and i've been using their
tools for a decade now without any problems.

~~~
maxerickson
It's one guy:

[http://www.nirsoft.net/about_nirsoft_freeware.html](http://www.nirsoft.net/about_nirsoft_freeware.html)

------
cbd1984
Is there some deep reason all of this functionality is jammed into one binary?

~~~
Hello71
same reason why busybox exists

------
chris_wot
Can't PowerShell do all of this?

